# Windows 7 Dekstop verändern



## Rumada (3. Januar 2013)

*Windows 7 Dekstop verändern*

Nach etwas rumstöbern auf google habe ich dieses hier gefunden und wollte mal fragen wie man sowas hinbekommt bzw wo man das bekommen kann : http://www.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/abc3oc0e96f8x.jpg

Lg


----------



## chbdiablo (3. Januar 2013)

Mit Rainmeter: Rainmeter, desktop customization tool


----------



## Worrel (4. Januar 2013)

Kommerziell - One Click Lösung: Object Desktop
Freeware - für Tüftler: Litestep


----------

